# SATA card (PCI)



## drivebread (Sep 25, 2011)

I have an old pc with one of these: http://www.promise.com/storage/raid_series.aspx?region=en-global&m=21&rsn1=5&rsn3=35

300 tx2+ to be exact. When doing a *pciconf -lv* I can see the card:


```
atapci0@pci0:1:8:0:
```

And the correct vendor and device, How do install the card (so I can mount the 1 TB disk)?


----------



## gkontos (Sep 25, 2011)

If the OS can see the controller then you have to play a bit with your BIOS settings for the disk to appear. Now, regarding the controller, I hate to break this to you but that chipset has created a lot of issues in the past.

George


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Sep 26, 2011)

...Issues such as, an occasional bsdlabel "lost" upon kernel panic during disk i/o.  Solved here by using it for  net/rsync  operations, "bwlimit=1000" [or 2000 maybe ] parameter, the 9000 throughput is made manageable, very recommendable sata card run in that configuration *only* (on FreeBSD ) per my experience.  (I've posted the full command line once or twice in the forums...) As a further recommendation, I've run four such 
	
	



```
--bwlimit=1000
```
 simulataneously in xterms, to the same drive, from different filesystems,  and system load, i/o etc was quite manageable, one can use the system normally for other stuff in the meantime. *Almost* a "feature" vs dump/restore backup methods...


----------



## drivebread (Sep 26, 2011)

Hmm I see, I guess a new SATA PCI card is not that expensive. Is there any one recommended that works well with FreeBSD?


----------



## mav@ (Sep 27, 2011)

Usual PCI is too slow even for one modern SATA disk, not speaking about several. But if you wish best one, it is probably based on SiI3124 chip. Actually it is PCI-X, and works there better, but on my experience it is agree to work in usual PCI and some cards are even produced with that interface.

There are also older SiI chips, such as 3114, etc. and some VIA and others, but they are usually less functional and on some reports less reliable.


----------

